# Unearthedpromos



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Unashamed and proud plug for http://www.unearthedpromos.com
my daughter (Sara) music site. Currently promoting Makala Cheung.

This particular track is getting plenty of local air play. Hope you enjoy it.





Hope this OK Mods, from a proud Dad.


----------

